# Slight Fade?



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I have a slight fade on my drive that I would like to turn into a straight/draw drive. My swing speed is 124 and I have a regular flex shaft, would it help to have a stiff flex shaft?

I have a stiff flex 5 wood and I hit that thing straighter than ever.



Any help would be greatly apprecieated.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't know about hitting a draw, but with that swing speed you should be playing a stiff shaft anyway. At the very least, your bad slices won't be as far off line.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I never really had a bad slice, i just had a little fade which i dont like very much.


----------



## xStyLe (May 10, 2006)

Having a fade isn't necessarily a bad thing. I would learn how to adjust your game to your swing, rather than your swing in this situation.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I feel like I have tried everything though.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Get a stiff shaft, it should sort that out (as long as your not doing anything else to promote a fade).

I have the same average swing speed as yourself, I would be better off not using a club if it had a regular shaft in - it would be too whippy.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I think that this fade has come because I was 5'2" four months ago and now I am 5'8", so I have definatly increased my swingspeed since then when I had a regular flex shaft.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Prea said:


> I think that this fade has come because I was 5'2" four months ago and now I am 5'8", so I have definatly increased my swingspeed since then when I had a regular flex shaft.


You have grown 6 inches in 4 months?!

Gonna cost you a fotune in trousers you keep growing at that rate.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Ill put that bill on my parents.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

With a height change of 6 inches your swing plane may have become more upright and too steep allowing a slight fade to incrouch on your game. Try taking the club away a little more around the body and see what happens.


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

6 inches in 4 months? Wow....
I agree with Fitz. Seeing as how your recent growth spurt your entire swing may have changed to this point. I do also think you need a stiff flex shaft. With your swing speed and a regular flex shaft it should feel like you are swinging a noodle.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

ma_wilson said:


> With your swing speed and a regular flex shaft it should feel like you are swinging a noodle.


That made me chuckle.


----------

